# Just wondering!



## Someone (Mar 10, 2016)

Alright so I really want a GSD, it's the type of dog i've always wanted since I was a small child. I live with my Grandmother, and she gets a disability check along with other things so financially we are fine to get a dog.(Not to mention I plan on getting a job soon to help pay for the dog and any of it's needs!) Also exercise is something I do daily so the dog would have a lot of exercise. And I don't mean like walking, I sprint and play football so it is more HIT(High-Intensity Training). So the dog would have more than enough of that! As for house size it's a four bedroom house, with two bathrooms. And honestly the yard is pretty big too! So I believe space is not a problem either! 

I am 'experienced' with having a dog. When I was younger and visited my parents frequently we had a black lab and Jack Russel Terrier. When I wasn't there of course I couldn't take care of them, but when I was... well I took care of them a ton. The terrier actually slept in my room with me! I don't mind dog hair at all, but my grandmother is kinda a clean freak. But what I am thinking about doing is after getting back from running and such with the dog to let it eat and drink water and brush it to minimizes the amount of hair it will leave in the house even by just a little bit.

My grandmother stays home so it is almost a guarantee that people will be at the house with the dog pretty much constantly. We will also be able to take the dog with us on trips due to us having a large space in our car! My grandmother at first was hesitant about getting a dog but a few days later brought it back up to me and said she'd be fine with it. I told her the type of dog i'd like, and well she wasn't too sure about it, but it seems after talking to her she is easing into it inch-by-inch.

I love dogs with all my heart and really do want a companion for me and my grandmother, another member of the family and such! In a few years I will be going to college so that is one thing... but honestly that would help my grandmother so she isn't alone in the house. Not to mention she is concerned about her safety due to her husband/my grandmother passing away recently so I think a larger dog would make her feel more safe and alert when no one is home or she is home alone with the dog.

I don't mind grooming the dog, training the dog, and honestly I plan to let the dog sleep in my room/bed. I am not allergic to dogs so I don't mind a dog sleeping in my bed at all! My grandmother was hesitant about a dog being on the furniture so I said that we should get a large bed sheet and cover the furniture just in case the dog gets on it every now and then.

Honestly I really do want this dog and I do not think my grandmother is all that against it. I am wanting experienced GSD dog owners opinions about if it's a good idea, their own experiences, etc.! As well as any tips they could give me! I would absolutely appreciate anything you guys tell me!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What grade are you in? 

The reason I ask is the college thing. If you are in the eleventh grade now, for example, and get an 8 week old puppy now, then your dog will be under 2 years old when you start college. 

What are your plans about college? Are you going to live at home and attend college locally, or are you going to be gone, and home on some weekends, and breaks? 

Your grandmother is disabled. An adolescent, half-trained GSD can be a handful for someone who is older or with a disability. I am not saying that it isn't doable. I am asking if it is fair to your grandmother. 

It is far more likely for the dog to bite the mail man, or worry a home-health aid than to protect your grandmother in the event of a home evasion. 

So we really have to think things through. You will have to do a lot of training, and your grandmother will also have to have control of the dog. You will have to respect your grandmother's wishes with respect to her home. A neat freak is not going to want a large sheet over top of furniture. Instead, from day one, you should teach the pup/dog not to get up on the furniture (your bed could be the exception). The dogs are smart, they can understand and get up on things only by invitation if you train them that way. 

I am concerned with how the dog will be exercised after you go to college. If the pup is used to accompanying you on strenuous exercise, and suddenly the pup is shut up in the home/yard for months, that can cause issues. 

Have you considered an adult dog? Have you considered a breed with less exerciser requirements, and less likelihood of aggression? 

It sounds like you really want this to happen. Waiting for six or seven years, until you are done with college is a hard pill to swallow for any of us. Getting a pup now, and working with it regularly, so that it will be manageable, and sociable by the time you leave for college is a possibility, but if all the extra-curriculars and requirements for school limit your ability to achieve this, your pup may land in a shelter when you go away for school. So I think you can see my hesitation about this whole thing.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Just remember, the purchase price, or even if it's a free pup, the initial cost is just a drop in the bucket.

A German Shepherd can be a very expensive breed.

They need quality food and regular vet care.

If I were you, as hard as it is, I'd wait until I was out of school and have an income that would take care of all of that.

Love that you love the breed! Keep learning.


----------



## Someone (Mar 10, 2016)

Thank you so so much for replying! 

And I am a Freshman, so the dog would be about four to six years old by the time I go to college. I'm not sure if I am gonna go to college immediately after graduating, but I know I will be going to College, period.

I plan to attend a college a few hours away and live within an area close to said college. But I would plan to visit my grandmother a lot because she would need help around the house. 

But with that said my Grandmother is no pushover. She is indeed on disability but this is because of her back, she can walk and do a lot of other things, but just not very strenuous activity.

And I understand the part about home invasion and such, but I just mean so she is like completely taken off-guard or something happens, I'm sure the dog would notice WAY before she did.

I do have a good bit of extracurriculars, but with that said it's not a big deal because other than that, I am home all the other times. It's rare for me to not be home after four o'clock. And after that I go running so i'd bring the dog with me and such! 

And don't worry about your hesitancy! I absolutely appreciate this! You know more than I probably do so this helps me a lot! Please keep the questions and such coming!


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm 22 and I'm a full time college student. My best advice man is to wait. I played football all throughout my high school career and basketball. I'm not saying its impossible but I'm saying it will probably be hard. If you do decide to get a dog PLEASE get an older one atleast. The puppy phase takes a lot of time. 

As for college, I attended a small college two classes per semester. That gives me so much time for my Bella. Well now, I'm working considering she's older and mature but still every morning I get up at 8am we go for a run or walk for about 1 hour and 30 minutes so I come back at 9:30. Get her settled then I go to work from 11am-3pm. 

It takes time, I know what it's like being in high school in this era. I would wait if I was you.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

zyppi said:


> Just remember, the purchase price, or even if it's a free pup, the initial cost is just a drop in the bucket.
> 
> A German Shepherd can be a very expensive breed.
> 
> ...


 All dogs need quality food and regular vet care. This is another HSUS propaganda about how purebred dogs cost more in food, training, vet care, etc. But there are no owners of dogs on this site that feed their rescue or mixed breed Ole Roy, while they feed their shep Orijen. No one on here will leave their mutt to drag their hind-quarters around, while rushing their shep to the vet for every hiccup. 

Sheps are larger than many breeds, so they cost a little more to feed, because they eat more than some dogs. They eat less than some dogs too. 

Sheps tend to have a lot of health issues. Getting the dog from a good breeder and making sure the parents are health tested, can reduce some of that, but sometimes it just is what it is, and you have a dog with health issues. Regular veterinary visits should be regular for whatever type of dog you have.

Sheps are bred for herding/working and because of their breeding, are intelligent, sometimes a bit pushy, and can be aggressive. So, training and leadership are an absolute must. All dogs _should _be trained in household manners, and basic obedience. I don't know if sheps are more expensive in their training needs, but they do sometimes get their owners hooked on training, and people can put in a ton of time and money down this road. 

If you can wait, wait. But, getting a dog now, and working with it for 3-4 years and then going off to college, it could work ok. 

When you first get out of college and are moving after the best jobs, living in apartments, working 70-100 hours a week -- that is no good time for having a puppy either. And when you are old enough to retire and your body is giving out, then maybe because of health concerns, etc, not a good time to get your first shepherd. 

So, at some point, we take the plunge. If you can get a dog now, and leave it with your grandmother when it is 3-4 years old, and well trained and socialized, because you did all that, then you have put more thought into owning a dog than most of us here when we got our first dogs. 

I think you have a good head on your shoulders and you will make it work.


----------



## Someone (Mar 10, 2016)

Thank you so much Sezler! You've got no idea how much this really does help! I do plan on getting the GSD more than likely, and I really do want this dog, companion, and family member for both me and my grandmother. Especially my grandmother so she isn't alone while i'm not there.

One thing that I am slightly concerned of that you brought up was the fact after the dog does strenuous work with me, like, a lot. How would it fare when it all of a sudden can't do that anymore? What I think I might do a year down from me leaving is slowly start having our runs get easier and then doing harder workouts by myself. That way my grandmother or perhaps some of my friends in the neighborhood will be able to walk instead of full-speed sprinting with the dog. Thoughts?


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

We've heard all about you, but I'd want to know the health of your grandmother. Is she very active and strong? Can she walk the dog a few miles a day when your gone?


----------



## Someone (Mar 10, 2016)

Gretchen that is true, my grandmother is active and strong for being how she is. If it were not for her back then she could easily walk a dog a few miles. But as of now? I do not believe that she could walk it a mile. So that is the reoccurring problem i'm currently seeing. About how it will get it's exercise when I am not there.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Someone said:


> Gretchen that is true, my grandmother is active and strong for being how she is. If it were not for her back then she could easily walk a dog a few miles. But as of now? I do not believe that she could walk it a mile. So that is the reoccurring problem i'm currently seeing. About how it will get it's exercise when I am not there.


How does your grandmother feel about it? Is she excited? When people have a strong desire like you , they can often make things work out.

Before I ever got a dog, what I did for a couple months was walk a good distance by myself each night to see if I had the discipline and stamina for a large breed dog. Maybe you or your grandmother can try something like this. Or are there places to exercise the dog, like a park - she could throw a ball, but not have to walk so much?


----------



## Someone (Mar 10, 2016)

She isn't necessarily excited about it, but on the other hand she isn't dreading it either. I wanna say she is kinda in the middle where she has her doubts but at the same time sees the virtues of getting a dog and doesn't think it's a bad idea at all.

I don't have a problem walking long distances or even running. I have played sports all my life and have played football for 10 years now, i'd be fine running, walking, and hiking with the dog. But my grandmother on the other hand... I just honestly don't think she can do it because of her physical condition. 

I really do want to make this work and what I might be able to do is get my aunt to help out when i'm not there. She is in her thirties right now and lives very close, plus she has been the one helping me a bit by talking me through a lot of things. I'm not sure how i'm going to help get it's exercise when i'm not there. Because it's been a big dream of mine to go play college ball which I really do want to do, but that is a completely different topic for a completely different forum, y'know?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Physical exercise is important, but it is maybe more important for mental exercise and connection with the people the dog lives with. A 1 year old dog needs plenty of exercise. A 4 year old dog, not so much. But they will still need to be worked with. Maybe in your last year of high school, you can work with your grandmother and the dog, teaching things like picking stuff up and giving it to her, putting away toys, finding objects and bringing them to her on demand. Make these games something that will work the dog's mind, and have your grandmother make a big deal about it when he or she gets it right. 

Young bored dogs get into trouble. Regular "work" sessions help the dog to relieve boredom and builds a relationship with the person who is working with the dog. 

Money is hard to come by in college, but if you can figure out a way, hire someone to come by once a day and take the dog on a walk. That will help too. Don't use the kid who rakes leaves, and shovels snow. Because, your GSD needs to be in the hands of an adult. But if you can find a bonded dog walker, and come up with maybe $10/day for a 30 minute-45 minute walk, then I think it will be helpful.


----------



## Someone (Mar 10, 2016)

That's a good idea man! I appreciate it. Honestly I do think it will be good for my grandmother to have someone besides me. I'd make a longer post but i'm super tired!


----------



## Basia (Oct 7, 2011)

At your age I desperately wanted German Shepherd too. I ended up waiting about 9 years, one year after graduating from college and having found a full time job with regular hours that allowed me to officially move into a place of my own- at the age of 24. It was very important to me that I waited until I could do it 100% on my own and not have to burden anyone (not even my parents) for help. They've dealt with enough crap from my sister, there was no way I would allow them to have to deal with mine. The temptation was strong at times but I'm glad that I waited. I would not have been able to do it on my own before then. It's easy to look at a well behaved dog and think you can have that too. It's easy to underestimate the time, effort, money, and commitment that goes into getting that great companion. 

I adopted my dog when she was about 2 years old. In some ways an adult is easier because you skip the potty training etc. but in others they can be more difficult... you can't un-break bad habits. This I know from experience. When I adopted her, I had no extracurricular activities...she was/is my extracurricular activity, lol. 

Logistically I'd say the time is either now or once you're "settled" after college with a steady income. If you got a puppy now and he was well trained and socialized and bonded with your grandmother, leaving home when he is four years old would not be that bad... as long as he and your grandmother have a good working relationship. It will only work if your grandmother is _actually_ on board and willing to do some stuff with the dog too. Don't candy coat it for yourself either- be completely honest and objective about how this will affect your grandmother. She has to really want it, not merely be "okay" with it, you know what I mean? After all, she will be spending more time with the dog than you.

If you're willing and able to pay $1,200 for the dog, $60 for a bag of food every 3-4 weeks, $100-200 vet visits maybe twice a year (or more if you're unlucky), and then there's the hundreds of dollars you'll spend on miscellaneous toys, treats, leashes, collars, beds, a crate, cleaning supplies, grooming supplies... those are just the essentials. A local group obedience class is usually $150-$180 for an 8 week session... obviously not mandatory but definitely beneficial in raising a well rounded, social, confident dog.

At the end of the day, the choice is yours. It's nice to see your giving it some serious thought.


----------



## Basia (Oct 7, 2011)

Wanted to add: This could be the either the best or the worst decision you've ever made. For me it was the best- and that was in the face of the world telling me not to get a dog. There's a lot of weight to put into this decision, but I can see you're doing that. Good luck.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There is another thing to think about too. When you finish college, the dog will be 7-8 years old. That's fine, but, Grandma will have lived with the dog for 7-8 years. And shepherds are, well, they become quite attached to the constant in their lives. And, well, humans -- any human I would trust to take care of my dog, will become terribly attached to the dog. 

So when you are done with college and have your new job and are ready to get an apartment or small house, where your job is located, will you be able to take your GSD away from Grandma?


----------

